

Come on you Twits Get on your Facebook & let's blog our way out of recession - MarketingDonut
http://marketingdonut.co.uk/blog/2009/09/come-on-you-twits-get-on-your-facebook-and-lets-blog-our-way-out-of-the-recession

======
gdp
No, please don't. There are already about 10,000 spammy 'social media gurus'
to every 1 real twitter user.

I'm yet to see any compelling evidence that this has any effect on anything
except the signal to noise ratio of what is already a very noisy space.

Interaction of individuals with businesses in social networking sites tends to
fall under the category of 'brand loyalty', as in, people _already like_ the
brand, and therefore are willing to publicly associate themselves with it. If
you already have that kind of brand loyalty, then you don't need 'social
media' as a marketing tool - your customers will probably do it for you with
very little encouragement.

I think the real business opportunity of sites like Twitter and Facebook is
becoming a self-styled 'social marketing' guru and then following 10 million
people. That's what everybody else seems to be doing.

------
MarketingDonut
Appreciate your thoughts. We have seen evidence that raising your profile and
brand on Twitter does lead to sales of products, books, services. An element
of it is establishing yourself as an expert in your niche but there is a thin
line between actually being an authority figure and positioning yourself as
one with no substance to back it up.

